# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  ALLie, home monitoring camera, IC Real Tech, Inc., Pompano Beach, Florida, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/alliecamera

youtube.com/ICRealTechFl

facebook.com/ALLieCamera

twitter.com/ALLieCamera

instagram.com/alliecamera

----------


## Airicist

ALLie home 360 Camera Beta

Published on Dec 15, 2015




> Thinking of the best location to place your baby monitor, or nanny cam? The ALLie home 360? by 360? camera captures every point of view possible, drag or swipe on the video to reveal every angle of this baby room with no blind spots. The ALLie home can be placed anywhere, in any setting, and see it all!

----------


## Airicist

ALLie home Unboxing

Published on Dec 21, 2015




> The first look, and unboxing of the ALLie home 360? by 360? camera. The ALLie home captures every point of view possible that can be viewed through video, and images. The ALLie home can be placed anywhere, in any setting, and see it all!

----------


## Airicist

This cool VR security camera has little practical use

Published on Feb 12, 2016




> IC Real Tech's $599 Allie Home camera can stream in 360 degrees, but that's about it

----------

